# too much grass!!!!



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Here is the problem. Most of the time I can only get to the grass on the weekends. I have a 4310 with a 72" mid mount deck. In the spring and like after hurricane Ike we get a lot of rain and I get windrows. I then have to get out the lawn sweeper and get rid of the grass. I normally mow at 3 1/2 inches.

Question:
What blades work better than the stock Deere blades? 
Has anyone used the Deere mulching blades?
Has anyone used the replacements that are a disc with 4 blades?
Should I raise it up to 4 1/2 and cut twice?
Any other ideas?? 

I would appreciate useful comments. If you are going to tell me to buy a different mower please leave that post somewhere else. Thanks for the help!!!!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I have not used them but some people have said they got good results from Gator blades in thick/high grass though obviously YMMV. How much acreage do you mow? I am not going to suggest getting a different mower partially since you already warned us not to  and also because the 4310 is a nice tractor. 

If you have a lot of ground to mow and sometimes need to cut it twice you could look at adding a pull behind mower like the Swisher brand to double your cutting width without straining your tractor. I have seen them for sale around here for under $1000 in good shape. Especially if you only need that a few times per year it might be a good "supplement" to you current tractor. According to the web site they come with gator blades. You could easily cut an 11 foot width with it even with the overlap. (See I didn't recommend getting a different mower I recommended getting another mower)

Here is their web page Swisher mower 

Andy


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

The problem is the grass is still wet in the morning b-4 work and I often have to work overtime at night. I have plenty of time on the weekends. I just don't have time during the week. 

I mow about 3 acres. I clean the deck and sharpen the blades about 3 times a year and have the tractor rpm all the way up.(about 2650 on 4310) I was curious what blades or other things others used. I am VERY sure the CFO will not let me have more $ for more "toys" If I could I would like 84" RMM. Someone had a post with a picture of a Deere CUT with a cab and 84" frontier. Very Nice!!

Andy, I agree 110% with the last 2 lines of your post. People hated Reagan in his time but history has proven him right more often than not. I also like how you skillfully got around the instructions


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Maybe its time to invest in one of these. Sorry but you know I work on a sod farm and, well we have to sweep monthly in order to keep the wind rows down its just part of grass cutting season. I really dont think changing your blades out is going to do anything.

http://www.trilo.com/trilo_uk/index.html


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I have a John Deere 4410 with the Deere 72" MMM. I have had pretty good luck with Gator Blades. They chop the clippings up a little better. I also bent a piece of coat hangar wire to hole the grass chute guard up which allows the clippings to be thrown much further and spread out evenly. NOTHING will help you if you are cutting wet grass. That just makes a huge mess. Sometimes if I cut really heavy tall grass I have to go back and run over it again with the mower to get some windrowing and spread out clumps but with the chute guard up, this stops most of that problem.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I was wondering mostly if changing blades would help/worth the $. The solution is cut more often!! 

I went even farther I took the chute off my deck. I thought I would end up getting covered by blowing grass but so far it has not been a problem.

I really like the trillo vac. That would be a VERY hard sell to CFO


----------



## dvknutson (Apr 12, 2010)

Teach your CFO to cut grass and tell nature take it's course


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

MFreund said:


> I was wondering mostly if changing blades would help/worth the $. The solution is cut more often!!
> 
> I went even farther I took the chute off my deck. I thought I would end up getting covered by blowing grass but so far it has not been a problem.
> 
> I really like the trillo vac. That would be a VERY hard sell to CFO


I took the chute guard off of my deck as well. It made getting up close on the left side a LOT easier and it also allows the grass to be more evenly blown out a longer distance so it can dry out faster and not clump up.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Any unemployed kids in the area?


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Sorry for not posting the fix. Gator Blades. Worth every penny. I got mine off of eBay and were cheaper than local dealer. I took the chute off after the first mowing. Deere should save their money it is worthless. 

Gator Blades, Gator Blades, and I will say it again Gator Blades!!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Buy a Cow.....

Other then that, I use one of these:

Amazon.com: Agri-Fab 38-Inch Tow Lawn Sweeper #45-0331: Patio, Lawn & Garden

I use one and then use the lawn clippings for "haylage" that I feed to the cows over winter (don't do if you use chemicals on your lawn). If you don't have livestock - then compost it.


----------



## NewGuy (May 10, 2010)

music in a bott said:


> Any unemployed kids in the area?


YOu sound like my Dad. When I was 12 he forced my friends and I to start a lawn mowing business. He was an accountant in another life, and he handled the books. I think he still owes me! He would make us mow our lawn for accounting fees. Honestly that man taught me more about the world than I learned being an adult.


----------

